# logistical question about setting up spousal rrsp at questrade



## joncnca (Jul 12, 2009)

hi,

so my wife and i both already have separate accounts at questrade. i want to set up a spousal rrsp for her.

who's login credentials are used to manage the account?

if i set up the account from myquestrade, wouldn't i be using my login credentials to manage the account, even though the account is in her name? or does questrade automatically set up separate login credentials for her. OR, am i supposed to create the spousal rrsp with her account to be begin with?

thanks.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

It will be her login and you need to set up a new account.


----------



## joncnca (Jul 12, 2009)

Four Pillars said:


> It will be her login and you need to set up a new account.


so you mean

1. login to her myquestrade account
2. set up a spousal rrsp
3. she can manage the account with her myquestrade login credentials
4. make a contribution from my bank using her account number
5. a tax receipt will be issued to me?

how does questrade know to issue the receipt to me? i assume that when opening the account, my information banking information as spouse is also entered? how does questrade know that the contribution is made by me?

thanks


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

joncnca said:


> so you mean
> 
> 1. login to her myquestrade account
> 2. set up a spousal rrsp
> ...


You got it.

When you set up a spousal account, you have to provide the 'spousal' (ie you) info. That's how they know what to do with the contribution receipt.

All contributions to a spousal account are considered to be from the spouse. Your wife can't make a contribution for other reasons, but if she did - you would still get the tax receipt regardless.


----------



## explorer416 (Jun 11, 2010)

As far as "tax receipt issued to me" is concerned - don't expect something in the mail. I believe it will just be made available in your wife's account as a downloadable .pdf. You (or she) log in, download it, and print it off yourself.


----------



## joncnca (Jul 12, 2009)

Great, thanks to you both


----------



## amitdi (May 31, 2012)

joncnca said:


> Great, thanks to you both


one other info I got from Questrade. If you provide trade authorization for that account. i.e your spouse provides trade authorization to Questrade saying that you are allowed to trade, THEN you can access that account under your login as well (along with your existing accounts).

There is a trade authorization form that needs to be mailed to them with valid id and stuff.


----------



## Sasquatch (Jan 28, 2012)

My wife has a spousal RRSP and a non reg account with Scotia I trade. She gave me trading authorization over both her accounts and both, my own and her accounts show up under my login PW. She can still access her own accounts with her own personal login info but she is not interested and leaves it to me.
Works well for us


----------



## joncnca (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks guys, i just realized that about authorized traders. i didn't add it during application, so now i'll have to send in some paperwork (boo). oh well.

actually, another question that arose was how to change my beneficiary at questrade for each account?

i set this up years ago before getting married, and recently wanted to go through all my accounts to ensure the beneficiaries are up to date.


----------

